# Floating Meditation With a Little Help From Myself



## AgentDrex (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you ever had those moments when you feel like you're floating?  Yeah, me too:


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 5, 2012)

When I attempt this again, I'll do a better job of making it look like  I'm looking up at myself instead of behind.  This is where having an  assistant would do wonders.


----------



## OrbitalJosh (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like you've completely taken your foot off too!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 6, 2012)

Do a perfect Lotus position next time.  Feet on the top!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay.  Will Do!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 6, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Okay.  Will Do!


I'm surprised you were able to levitate with only not so perfect lotus position.  Usually you wont float.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 6, 2012)

Most would assume it is the position of the body that enables one to float but it is truly the state of mind and the heart.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 6, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Do a perfect Lotus position next time.  Feet on the top!



Hey, that looks just like a picture I remember being posted some time back from some other guy...he was a real rabble rouser though, and ended getting run out of town on a rail. :lmao:

Drex, pretty cool attempt. You are clearly more "pure of heart and mind" than I've given you credit for, to be able to do that. I would try it myself, but I'm sure I'd just sit there on the floor and get leg cramps. :big laugh:


----------

